# [OT] come vi trastullate con il pinguino?

## xchris

premessa: niente di Hard  :Smile: 

visto il successo del post dei desktop e fb propongo di mostrare qc di meno virtuale..

lo spazio di lavoro  :Very Happy: 

io posto il mio ma non spaventatevi   :Laughing: 

http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/burdel1.jpg

http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/burdel2.jpg

http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/burdel3.jpg

EDIT:immagini non disponibili

ciao

P.S.:   :Embarassed: Last edited by xchris on Thu Feb 24, 2005 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Ecco il mio desktop:

http://www.gutter.homelinux.com/images/mydesktop.jpg

----------

## gaffiere

la prossima volta che mia mamma mi minaccia per sistemare la scrivania le mostro le tue foto   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## Aleksandra

 :Laughing:   sto morendo dal ridere!!! (solo perche' non posso mostrare la mia pero'  :Very Happy: )

Se penso che la tua postazione non e' sempre cosi' mi consolo pero'  :Wink: 

P.S. sbaglio o non si vede il posacenere? Ah no sono io quella  che non lo svuota mai   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xchris

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. sbaglio o non si vede il posacenere? Ah no sono io quella  che non lo svuota mai  

 

sbagli! e' la tazza!!! e' + capiente!

ciauz

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sbagli! e' la tazza!!! e' + capiente!
> 
> ciauz

 

Orpo  :Very Happy:  poi non dire a me allora  :Razz: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/burdel1.jpg
> 
> http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/burdel2.jpg
> ...

 

Fai un po di pulizia  :Smile:    :

```
x11-misc/xpad

      Latest version available: 1.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 236 kB

      Homepage:    http://xpad.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A GTK+ 2.0 based 'post-it' note system.

```

----------

## Ferdinando

Ma io ho un portatile!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

La postazione di lavoro e` molto relativa   :Wink: 

...qualche volta e` addirittura il mio letto...

 :Cool: 

Ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

Io ho la casa talmente piccola ( 7 stanze) che un pc mi tocca tenerlo in sala da pranzo   :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio desktop:
> 
> http://www.gutter.homelinux.com/images/mydesktop.jpg

 

bhe dai.. non c'e' molta differenza   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## Ferdinando

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Io ho la casa talmente piccola ( 7 stanze) che un pc mi tocca tenerlo in sala da pranzo  

 

I miei desktop sono: uno in sala da pranzo, uno nella mia camera, uno a casa di mio zio (aveva bisogno   :Wink:  ), ed uno a ventre aperto in corridoio a fare da donatore di organi... ehm, schede   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma da quando ho Gentoo e sono riuscito finalmente a configurare tutto l'hardware del mio laptop sono entrato in simbiosi con lui.   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Io ho la casa talmente piccola ( 7 stanze)

 

Strana la tua concezione di "casa piccola"...   :Confused:  Io arrivo a 5 contando come stanza il box auto...   :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Strana la tua concezione di "casa piccola"...   Io arrivo a 5 contando come stanza il box auto...  

 

Beh ma siamo anche in 4 in casa..  :Smile: 

----------

## flowolf

Anche io, anche io!

Ho una fotocamera un po' vecchiotta quindi non fate troppo caso alla qualità   :Rolling Eyes:  :

http://www.ironcode.net/asd/mvc-012f.jpg

http://www.ironcode.net/asd/mvc-013f.jpg

http://www.ironcode.net/asd/mvc-014f.jpg

http://www.ironcode.net/asd/mvc-015f.jpg

http://www.ironcode.net/asd/mvc-016f.jpg

----------

## MyZelF

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Anche io, anche io!
> 
> Ho una fotocamera un po' vecchiotta quindi non fate troppo caso alla qualità...

 

lo zaurus fa sempre la sua bella figura...   :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Anche io, anche io!
> 
> Ho una fotocamera un po' vecchiotta quindi non fate troppo caso alla qualità : 
> 
> 

 

potevi raddrizzarle   :Laughing: 

bello il pinguinozzo in tv  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## flowolf

 *xchris wrote:*   

> potevi raddrizzarle   

 

Risalvare un jpeg di quella qualità? Pessima idea...   :Very Happy: 

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bello il pinguinozzo in tv 

 

Sto provando a farlo girare sul mio Gamecube   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

io nn posso fare delle foto  :Smile:  le radiazioni brucerebbero le pellicole  :Very Happy:  alle radiazioni sopravvivo solo io i miei calzini e la gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   
> 
> Strana la tua concezione di "casa piccola"...   Io arrivo a 5 contando come stanza il box auto...   
> 
> Beh ma siamo anche in 4 in casa.. 

 

beh, ma quattro in casa+cane in 5 stanze compreso bagno e cucina (in pratica una stanza a testa, compreso il cane) come la chiami allora: un tugurio   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## knefas

lol! pensavo di essere l'unico...  :Razz: 

e invece... ma se potessi fare delle foto vi spaventereste...

0) per il casino che c'e' nel desktop

1) per il casino che regna sul tavolo

2) per il casino che regna sovrano intorno al tavolo

3) per il casino che si estende sulla libreria

4) per il casino che dalla libreria passa alla pila di CD

5) per il casino che regna in me...  :Razz: 

6) per la polvere

7) per le migliaia di viti sparse ovunque

 :Cool:  per le urla di mia madre che si sentirebbero pure in foto.

fate un po' voi...  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Noi siamo in 5 in 5 stanze e la casa qui a milano e' considerata grande.. e ho un pc in camera da letto dei miei, un portatile in camera mia e dei miei fratelli e 3 in sala..

Appena ho le foto le mostro.

----------

## zUgLiO

Scusatemi, non volevo offendere nessuno..  :Sad: 

----------

## alexbr

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Anche io, anche io!
> 
> Ho una fotocamera un po' vecchiotta quindi non fate troppo caso alla qualità   :
> 
> http://www.ironcode.net/asd/mvc-012f.jpg
> ...

 

La qualità non mi vieta però di notare un libro del diavolo (ASP.NET, edito McGrawHill)   :Twisted Evil: 

Sei scusato solo se è per lavoro o se sei uno sviluppatore di mono  :Wink: 

bando alle ciance:

non è che la mia stanza sia messa meglio (è da novembre che non studio sul tavolo perchè è troppo affollato... )

potremmo fare tre nuovi sondaggi:

 - Da quante stanze è composta la tua casa?

 - Quanti computer possiedi?

 - Qual'è il rapporto computers/stanze?

PS: più che divulgare gentoo potremmo fare concorrenza all'Eurisko  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Scusatemi, non volevo offendere nessuno.. 

 

Ma va la' .... ! Figurati  :Wink:  ! Solo c'e' sembrato strano sentire che sette stanze sono poche.... certo se poi sono 3 m2  con 6 pc due stampanti all-in-one (che son piu' grosse) e 1 peluche del pinguino cadauna allora il discorso é diverso   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## silian87

Vi faro' arrivare al piu' presto quelle della mia postazione, ma per far passare l'attesa, ecco quelle del mio gatto che si chiama linus (anche se ho scoperto dopo che era una femmina   :Embarassed:  ):

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/altro/linus1.jpg

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/altro/linus2.jpg

Sono sfuocate perche' mi stava aggredendo!

Se notate, pero', in lontanaza si nota un po' di casino della mia camera ed anche la scatola del powerbook.

----------

## federico

Ecco a voi casa Sideralis:

La mia postazione

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/postazione-totale.jpg

Il mio pc

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/postazione-fede.jpg

La postazione di mio fratello Riccardo

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/postazione-riquito.jpg

La postazione di mia madre

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/postazione-mamma.jpg

Il server ipv6 di Sideralis

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/server-ipv6.jpg

Il mio server di lan

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/server-gw.jpg

Inutile dire che ho sistemato un pochino prima di fare le foto..

Fede

----------

## xchris

aaaargh..

il logo di XP sul portatile...

toglilooooo.... peggiora le prestazioni... magia nera  :Very Happy: 

compliementi per la famiglia informatica 

ciao

----------

## federico

Il progetto sarebbe stato quello di coprirlo col pinguino,, di incollarci su un altro logo per nn incollarlo sullo chassis del portatile.. Solo che ancora devo farlo un logo adatto e nn ho trovato nulla di carino..

Fede

----------

## Aleksandra

Stampiamo anche gli adesivini con il logo gentoo?  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Col pinguino paffutello  :Smile: 

Se c'e' qualche virtuoso della grafica, io no perche' sono una sega, che vuole fare dei loghini formato "designed for windows" da incollare sopra quelli che ti appiccicano sul pc..

----------

## mtto

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Vi faro' arrivare al piu' presto quelle della mia postazione, ma per far passare l'attesa, ecco quelle del mio gatto che si chiama linus (anche se ho scoperto dopo che era una femmina   ):

 

Uaaaaaaaaah UAaaaaaHHh UahHhhhh!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Scusate, sarò "mona" io, ma mi 'sta frase mi fa morire....

----------

## vificunero

ecco la mia... un po' stretta ma non ci lamentiamo   :Very Happy: 

http://vificunero.altervista.org/immagini/dscf0075.jpg

----------

## MyZelF

 *xchris wrote:*   

> il logo di XP sul portatile...
> 
> toglilooooo.... peggiora le prestazioni... magia nera 
> 
> 

 

Confermo, io ho risolto così, dopo aver rimosso il logo winzozz e quello intel...  :Laughing: 

Visto che ormai avevo la macchina fotografica in mano:

La stanza dei bottoni: (1), (2)

Particolare del test sulla nocività delle radiazioni elettromagnetiche...  :Sad: 

Player divx / dvd / decoder.

----------

## mtto

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   il logo di XP sul portatile...
> 
> toglilooooo.... peggiora le prestazioni... magia nera 
> 
>  
> ...

 

E it tasto vicino a quello ALT????   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *mtto wrote:*   

> E it tasto vicino a quello ALT????  
> 
> 

 

Ci sto lavorando...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> ecco la mia... un po' stretta ma non ci lamentiamo  
> 
> http://vificunero.altervista.org/immagini/dscf0075.jpg

 

La mia piazza del duomo!!

----------

## vificunero

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *vificunero wrote:*   ecco la mia... un po' stretta ma non ci lamentiamo  
> 
> http://vificunero.altervista.org/immagini/dscf0075.jpg 
> 
> La mia piazza del duomo!!

 

Cioè? E' tua la foto?   :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> ecco la mia... un po' stretta ma non ci lamentiamo  
> 
> http://vificunero.altervista.org/immagini/dscf0075.jpg

 

Ehi, ma quella é piazza duomo  :Wink:  Beccato !   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Ecco il mio desktop:
> 
> http://www.gutter.homelinux.com/images/mydesktop.jpg 
> 
> bhe dai.. non c'e' molta differenza  
> ...

 

Infatti il mio sembra paradiso in confronto   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *vificunero wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *vificunero wrote:*   ecco la mia... un po' stretta ma non ci lamentiamo  
> 
> http://vificunero.altervista.org/immagini/dscf0075.jpg 
> 
> La mia piazza del duomo!! 
> ...

 

No ma se sei milanese piazza del duomo e' anche un po' tua   :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Visto che devo imparare a usare gimp...

www.sideralis.net/blackman/gentoolinux.jpg

Abbiatene cura  :Wink: 

----------

## Geps

la mia scrivania... a lato ha la decenza di non farsi vedere un catorcio che sto cercando di attrezzare come serverino per apache + php   :Smile: 

http://megarave.gamersrevolt.it/postazione-pc2.jpg

----------

## vificunero

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No ma se sei milanese piazza del duomo e' anche un po' tua  

 

ah ok ci sono arrivato dopo 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## abaddon83

 *federico wrote:*   

> Visto che devo imparare a usare gimp...
> 
> www.sideralis.net/blackman/gentoolinux.jpg
> 
> Abbiatene cura 

 

bellissimo!

----------

## alexerre

il mio virtual tour  :Very Happy: 

http://www.adm-host.it/~alex/pinguino.html

----------

## xchris

molto fiko  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## tolipth

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> il mio virtual tour 
> 
> http://www.adm-host.it/~alex/pinguino.html

 

quale plugin bisogna usare ?

----------

## sendai

Una foto un pò vecchiotta [un'anno fa] della mia postazione  :Laughing: 

http://www.brainserver.org/vaio/zero.jpg

----------

## alexerre

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quale plugin bisogna usare ?

 

Allora per il panorama ho usato pandora x gimp anche se aihme' funziona meglio panorama factory  :Sad: 

per il virtual tour ho usato ptviewer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tolipth

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *tolipth wrote:*   
> 
> quale plugin bisogna usare ? 
> 
> Allora per il panorama ho usato pandora x gimp anche se aihme' funziona meglio panorama factory 
> ...

 

scusami, mi sono spiegato male, intendevo quale plugin per mozilla. Comunque, grazie per le info

----------

## PXL

 *tolipth wrote:*   

>  *alexerre wrote:*    *tolipth wrote:*   
> 
> quale plugin bisogna usare ? 
> 
> Allora per il panorama ho usato pandora x gimp anche se aihme' funziona meglio panorama factory 
> ...

 

java

----------

## Panda

Ecco la postazione a catania

http://www.orson.it/~panda/albums/casact/IMG_2878.JPG

il mio sfondo del desktop (nonche' il mio ripiano del frigo)

http://www.orson.it/~panda/albums/casact/IMG_2776.JPG

e l'etna dal balcone della mia camera

http://www.orson.it/~panda/albums/panorami/Etna%201.jpg

----------

## xchris

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e l'etna dal balcone della mia camera
> 
> http://www.orson.it/~panda/albums/panorami/Etna%201.jpg

 

spettacolo...

/me invidioso (da una grigia citta')

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Evviva il narguile'!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora che sono riuscito a recuperare una macchina digitale posso postare dove lavoro.

Allora qui c'e' la mia postazione, questa e' dove lavora mio fratello (anche lui gentoo  :Very Happy:  ), poi qui abbiamo un buon vecchio 68k che fa da print server. Qua c'e' un sun che dovrebbe fare da dns server ed infine abbiamo quelli non ancora messi in funzione.

----------

